
Taking Libre-SoC, Our Open-Source CPU/GPU, from Code to Tapeout in 12 Months - flaviu1
https://systemeslibres.org/updates/code_to_tapeout/
======
BracketMaster
I feel like this has been tried before. The first GPU@5GFLOPs isn't very good
performance, but its a move in the right direction for FOSS hardware.

